
Show HN: Product Hunt for new products you can buy - levng
https://www.discoverylist.com
======
levng
I'm Timothy, one of the founders of Discovery List. I'm really excited to be
launching our site on Hacker News and over the next 24 hours, I'll be sending
out invites immediately to people who request them.

I'd like this to be an Apply HN as well, so I'll be more than happy to answer
any questions about the business model.

A few interesting (?) points:

\- we want Discovery List to be a detailed directory of everything buyable on
the Internet

\- we make money when people buy products through links on our site; we're
putting aside 30% of this affiliate revenue for users that contribute the most

\- every week, we give out $10 each to users that contribute the most; if 30%
of our affiliate revenue is $10,000, we’ll give out $10 to the top 1,000
contributors.

\- users that invite friends get 10% of their invited friend's Karma points

\- everyone can add products and reviews and everyone has commenting access

------
djiang
The site looks great. The design is really clean and attractive. Best of luck!

